# NGD - AJC Custom singlecut + fender parts



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alright, I know everyone's here for the sexification that is my new singlecut.

First, I'd like to point out that I also received my Musikraft neck and Fender custom shop Texas Specials for the tele build I'm doing - those pics are in here too. The tele neck is pretty sweet, gonna enjoy putting that guitar together!












.....

Now, on to business:










This guitar, is ****ing awesome! The specs worked out well - maple neck, 1-piece mahogany back, maple top, rosewood board, 25in. scale, JB/'59, good hardware, hardshell case (rockcase by warwick).

The weight is 8.8lbs according to my bathroom scale - nearly a pound heavier than the Hamer, I think - because that was 8.5lbs boxed up.

Playability: I was used to the thinness of the hamer, but it did not take too long to get back into the groove of the fatter neck. The tummy cut isn't extreme, and that fits nicely - makes for a comfier sitting guitar as well. I did miss the girth that a full size les paul body has, and i feel comfortable digging in to the guitar. The heel definitely provides better upper fret access, and it's fairly easy to hit 21st fret now . Just have to work on nailing 22nd, haha!

Tone: well, I'm sure most people have heard the JB/'59 combo. This guitar definitely sounds like a les paul, even though it's kind of a mix between an eclipse, i'm sure a PRS model has similar specs, and a Gibson. It retains the LP feel, and the pickups are very clear. The guitar overall sounds clearer and less warm and fat than the Hamer, but that is to be expected - the hamer has more mahogany, dual '59's, and the guitar sounds like a fat les paul in the first place lol. I plan on getting new pickups some time down the line, something that will retain the general tonal characteristics of the JB/'59 but with a bit more warmth to the tone, and overall "it sounds better, more musical" factor.

Fit and finish: Andrew did a great job on this one! James and I noticed that there is 1 small finish "issue" right below the bridge volume knob - it looks more green than anything else in one spot. I don't really care (I won't be looking there), and I think part of this may be that Andrew uses a different finishing technique than most - 4 days to finish this as opposed to the 2-3 weeks to finish most guitars. The guitar looks gorgeous, the frets are well done, no bleed onto the binding, it looks professional.

Overall, I will be keeping the custom and Andrew will have a nice Hamer USA Studio Custom headed his way soon! A Big thanks to Andrew for building this for me, it turned out fantastic!

Between this guitar, the Bowes singlecut 7 I'm having built, and my partscaster Tele that I'm doing.. I don't think I'll be buying any more production guitars. Maybe 1 or 2, but that's about it. Never say "never" though .

Thanks for reading!

oooh right, more pictures... it's 30 degrees outside, but it's gorgeous - PHOTO OP!

I can't put all the pics in here - so I'll give you the link to my photobucket album! Also see the "my latest project" thread in the Luthiers section here 

http://s602.photobucket.com/albums/tt104/j_cd_sears/AJC Custom Singlecut/
:wave:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda

Nice!!
Looking at your album I thought there was a second brown or natural guitar, on closer i noticed it was the same guitar...CoooL, You don't see that to often.

The JB/59 is always a great combo with your volume knob is very use full with loud volume and lower gain.

As you like to say...Clips9kkhhd

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll see what I can do about clips.

maybe even a video if my brother is so inclined..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hey I remember that guitar! :smile:

There wasnt any green when it left my place... are you maybe referring to the small "imperfection" in the maple (kinda' like a bit of wormy figure) that was darker brown than the white maple? 

Take a better photo without the reflection or the green grass in there  I am curious now!

As for finish, this is finished in a catalyzed lacquer - its is similar in appearance and feel to regular lacquer but since it is a two component finish (with an acid catalyst) it hardens up much faster, and can be recoated much more quickly. It still takes a few weeks to fully cure, but can be handled and worked within days. I love it! Never gets sticky and is almost glass hard after fully curing... not gummy.

Anyhow, I am veryhappy it got there and you seem pleased! 

AJC

PS oh yeah, HNGD!! (O)(O)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it's in that pic i have up, next to the bridge volume knob - looks like it's sweeping down.

i played this guitar more tonight, twas a pretty good time.

I won't be playign production guitars for a long time *L*


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> it's in that pic i have up, next to the bridge volume knob - looks like it's sweeping down.
> 
> i played this guitar more tonight, twas a pretty good time.
> 
> I won't be playign production guitars for a long time *L*


Yes, then, thats the darker portion of the wood. Take another look at the bare shots of the top and youll see what I mean.

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Stunning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Yes, then, thats the darker portion of the wood. Take another look at the bare shots of the top and youll see what I mean.
> 
> AJC


Good to know 

Like I said - it's something I won't notice. This guitar will be getting played, that's my top priority lol


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda/AJC

Can you tell us more about this custom build as in who did it what kind of shop, whats available and prices.

if we have a local Ontario builder we whould get the name out.
Bev


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I built it. My name is Andrew Coholic, and I live in Kirkland Lake & Timmins (actually I work in KL but live now in Timmins).

I am a woodworker by trade, and have a small (3 person) custom furniture shop. I grew up in the woodworking trade, and started building my own guitars in the 80's as a teenager.

I have built a lot of them, if you do a search here or on Harmony Central's Electric Guitar forum you can see a few.

Budda's guitar was built to his specs and colour choices, hardware, etc. I didnt select anything but went by his requests...

Specs are:

-set 3 pc maple neck, with Indian RW board 25" scale length, real MOP trap inlays, 22 medium jumbo frets, bookmatched maple overlay, dual action truss rod, LP style headstock with full size chrome Schaller tuners, tusq nut
-single piece Honduran mahogany body, with bookmatched maple top (1 3/4" mahog with 5/8" maple cap) carved, Les Paul outline with a shortened horn/cutaway.
- Gotoh Nashville style TOM bridge, with Gotoh lightweight aluminum stoptail
- SD 59' neck and JB bridge pickups
- carved heel, and tummy cut
- two volume, two tone in a LP config with 3 way switch
- chrome output jack plate
- tortise coverplates
- catalyzed lacquer finish with a blue NGR stained cap, and 2 shaded coats under the clear coats


Personally, I really liked the guitar - The neck is the same width as a LP studio, and similar profile but 1mm thinner all along the neck. 

The only thing I would have changed if it were for me was leave the neck a little fatter, and finish the headstock in the same blue as the body. 

I am not really soliciting work - I build guitars as a hobby. But I have done a few for others... 5 or 6 I think now. I did this one as a potential trade material for a guitar Budda had up for sale a while back.

AJC

PS as for what kind of shop... I have a 4000 square foot shop, with pretty much standard industrial type woodworking machinery and hand tools (10 and 16" table saws, 14" radial arm saw, 16" jointer and planer, 8" jointer, 2 5HP shapers, dual head 38" wide belt sander, stroke and edge and drum sanders, a few drill presses, etc ect and a lot fo hand tools... a proper spray room & booth. I build custom kitchens, stairs and railings, all kinds of furniture, etc - pretty much anything from wood that my customers want  If you are ever up in North Eastern Ontario, stop by. 2 Industrial Drive, Kirkland Lake. ABout 2.5 hours north of North Bay - or 6 hours drive north of Toronto on Hwy 11


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The neck is the tiniest bit skinnier, and I kind of notice - but I wanted a tiny bit skinnier than my old studio, and that's what I got. I was jamming with some friends tonight, and it held up beautifully. When my best friend (strat player, fender kinda guy) tells me that the cleans are great and he doesn't give a damn what else I do with it, it means I can at least get a good clean tone! *L*.

I suspect I will own another custom sixer similar to this, but with mahogany neck and the original scale length instead.

This one sings with the best of them!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Juston..what's the large green spot close to the knobs?...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> Juston..what's the large green spot close to the knobs?...


My guess (as it moves around with the various shots sitting on the lawn) is that it is the reflection of the grass.

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> My guess (as it moves around with the various shots sitting on the lawn) is that it is the reflection of the grass.
> 
> AJC


OH..thank god..tough it was some sort of chemical reaction....i've seen some Peavey Wolfgangs that had that happened...looked awfull.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> I build custom kitchens, stairs and railings, all kinds of furniture, etc - pretty much anything from wood that my customers want  If you are ever up in North Eastern Ontario, stop by. 2 Industrial Drive, Kirkland Lake. ABout 2.5 hours north of North Bay - or 6 hours drive north of Toronto on Hwy 11


Damn, wish you were closer...looking for a custom kitchen as well as stairs/railings.  pretty much the only things on this site I could buy without getting grief from my wife


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d, if you mean the spot between the bridge volume and the bridge tone, it's a discrepancy in the maple.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

If you look at the various angles that you shot the guitar on the lawn, you can see about 1/4 of the body looks green but in a different spot... thats what I think he is looking at - which is more than likely a reflection in the glossy top of the very bright green lawn.

As for work, we have done kitchens and more (I did an entire bank's offices and bookcases in Mississauga) as far away as Toronto and Ottawa and even down in Port Elgin a few years ago. 

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> al3d, if you mean the spot between the bridge volume and the bridge tone, it's a discrepancy in the maple.


ok..that i recall seeing in the build thread..but is it GREEN when you look at it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

kinda, i think. it's here in the living room with me, but i have the lights out (should be asleep right now, cant sleep  )


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> As for work, we have done kitchens and more (I did an entire bank's offices and bookcases in Mississauga) as far away as Toronto and Ottawa and even down in Port Elgin a few years ago.
> 
> AJC


Sorry for de-railing the thread, Andrew, if you're going to be in the Mississauga area in the next couple months please drop me a line, love to have you over. If you have a website with some pics of your work, please PM me.
Thanks,
Lars


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! This is a really nice guitar! Whoa!!!! Love this color!
You build nice stuff AJC! Do you build SG too???


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Wow! This is a really nice guitar! Whoa!!!! Love this color!
> You build nice stuff AJC! Do you build SG too???


I have never tried an SG - mainly becuase I have never really GAS'd for one 

I imagine they would be fairly easy as far as guitars go... at least as easy or easier to build than a Les Paul.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I could go for an AJC flying V, to be honest! My brother's feels suprisingly nice.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Budda said:


> I could go for an AJC flying V, to be honest! My brother's feels suprisingly nice.



If I had the money, I'd keep him busy for the rest of his life! Fantastic work!!! I would love to have his skills, I gotta do a lot more work to get vaguely close to it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I have never tried an SG - mainly becuase I have never really GAS'd for one
> 
> I imagine they would be fairly easy as far as guitars go... at least as easy or easier to build than a Les Paul.
> 
> AJC


I start to save my money!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I could go for an AJC flying V, to be honest! My brother's feels suprisingly nice.


Never built a V either - but I have thought about it...

I have to say, I am a single cut guy at heart - I have always loved Telecasters and Les Pauls the most since I can remember!

AJC


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Andrew, I'm just a bit curious...is it my imagination, or did you make the singlecut a bit deeper than a Gibson LP? It looks like it's cut a bit closer to the last fret.
-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Andrew, I'm just a bit curious...is it my imagination, or did you make the singlecut a bit deeper than a Gibson LP? It looks like it's cut a bit closer to the last fret.
> -Mikey


The cutaway is indeed lower, as Budda asked for it - for better upper fret access.

I dont play much up past the 15th or so so it wont matter to me 

But I like the contours anyhow... it makes playing thatmuch more comfortable.

AJC


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to see this thing in person on Sunday and it really is fantastic to play. There are a few minor finish flaws but build quality and playability were excellent, and that heel is a thing of beauty. Great work AJC!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

from a design aspect, the guitar is flawless


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Budda, do you have a pic of the back of the guitar, please???


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I do believe there is one or two in the photobucket link I posted 

also check the luthiers section, andrew posted one or two.


----------

